# Roof Vent Screens



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking for a little help with my roof vent screens. How do you get them out to clean them? I have leaves, bugs and pine needles up there and I can't figure out how to get them out?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Air compressor blow from the inside!!!! Works every time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Rip said:


> Air compressor blow from the inside!!!! Works every time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X2

Compressor with a air gun...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


I don't have an air compressor yet, so this is probably going to be my option. I was worried about the screw holes getting loose after doing this too many times. Do you think that will be a problem?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

TnFamily said:


> Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


I don't have an air compressor yet, so this is probably going to be my option. I was worried about the screw holes getting loose after doing this too many times. Do you think that will be a problem?
[/quote]

That is also how we clean ours, if you don't overtighten the screws you won't have a problem

Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I just flick the leaves/twigs & out they go. ---Mike


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I remove my screens twice a year for cleaning and so far the screws are still going in snug.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TnFamily said:


> Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


I don't have an air compressor yet, so this is probably going to be my option. I was worried about the screw holes getting loose after doing this too many times. Do you think that will be a problem?
[/quote]

No problem but if and I say if they get loose or will not tighten up (snug is all you need) then slide a piece of sheet metal above the ceiling sheet and then screw into it. The sheet metal should be long enough to go between two holes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TnFamily said:


> Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


I don't have an air compressor yet, so this is probably going to be my option. I was worried about the screw holes getting loose after doing this too many times. Do you think that will be a problem?
[/quote]

Simple solution:

"Hey Honey, do you want me to clean the vent screens?"
When she responds yes, high tail it to Lowes or Home Depot and buy that new air compressor!
If she asks what you bought it for, calmly explain it was because she told you to.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


I don't have an air compressor yet, so this is probably going to be my option. I was worried about the screw holes getting loose after doing this too many times. Do you think that will be a problem?
[/quote]

Simple solution:

"Hey Honey, do you want me to clean the vent screens?"
When she responds yes, high tail it to Lowes or Home Depot and buy that new air compressor!
If she asks what you bought it for, calmly explain it was because she told you to.








[/quote]

Great Idea, I may have to try this one...of course it could lead to me sleeping in the camper when I get home...LOL


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Put your shop-vac in reverse or use an electric leaf blower. Same effect.









I have two air compressors but this has less psi and more volume.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


this is what you have to do if you have max air covers too.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Leaf Blower...I can do that...thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

I have max air covers and the air compressor works great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Rip said:


> I have max air covers and the air compressor works great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


how does that work?? doesnt the junk just blow around in the cover and fall back on the screen?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Take the four screws the hold the inside trim in place and the one in the crank handle and pull it down. There are little catches that you have to squeeze the trim to make it release but it is very simple.


X2. I have MaxAir vent covers over all three roof vents, so there's only two ways to clean that stuff out. Remove the MaxAir's from the roof side and clean, which is not really an option - or remove the whole thing from inside.

I remove the whole shootin' match from inside. I've done this at the end of each season. Although we have the MaxAir's, a few small leaves, pine needles, and bugs get inside and sit on top of the screen (and I'm still trying to figure out how stuff gets in there).

It only takes a few minutes to get each one off (with a cordless drill/driver), and then to replace them (once you learn from the first one - take your time). But as mentioned earlier, don't overtighten the screws when you put the trim back up. You won't like the results.

Mike


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

You just blow up and the bug,leafs,pine needles,and whatever else blows out the slats or drops out the sides because the vent are not mounted tite to the roof there is a gap around the vent and the max airs vents !!!! http://www.maxxair.com/InstallationGuides/...nt/default.aspx


----------

